# Allocation Of ID Number - Minor Permanent Resident



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi guys,

Has anyone applied for an allocation of ID number for a minor after receiving their permanent residence permit?

I submitted mine for my 2 year old son and they said they dont have timeframes of how long it takes. Anyone been through the process?


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi Chris

Where do you apply for an allocation of ID number and what are the requirements?


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi,

I applied at randburg - its the citizenship counter next to where you apply for your permanent residence SA ID.

You need all your docs - both parents passports/permanent residence/id's, your childs birth certificate and permanent residence.

Basically just go with everything.




jollem said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> Where do you apply for an allocation of ID number and what are the requirements?


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Thank you. All the best with a speedy allocation


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi Chris Mave

Has there been any developments regarding your application for an ID number for your child since you lodged it?


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

jollem said:


> Hi Chris Mave
> 
> Has there been any developments regarding your application for an ID number for your child since you lodged it?



Hi;

I applied end of last year and around october there was no feedback so i went back to home affairs in randburg and they said it should have been done and they needed to find out why it was not done from the head office.

they later called me to tell me the application would be finalised that same day. i went back and i collected his id number and immediately applied for his south african abridged birth certificate and i also got that the same day. hope this helps.

they say it should take about 4 months


----------

